# Mit Freeware Geld verdienen?



## Endymion (7. Sep 2012)

Hi, ich wollte mal fragen, ob es möglich ist, mit selbstgeschriebenen Programmen nebenbei Geld zu verdienen. Gibt es Seiten, bei denen man zum Beispiel seine Programme kostenlos zum Download bereitstellen kann, und wo man für jeden Download z.B. 0,5Cent oder so etwas in der Art bekommt? Oder gibt es irgendwelche Möglichkeiten, Werbepanels ins Programm einzubinden, und für jeden Klick auf dieses Panel einen winzigen Betrag zu bekommen? Oder sonst irgendwelche möglichkeiten, kostenlose Software (mehr oder weniger gewinnbringend) zu vermarkten?


----------



## Final_Striker (7. Sep 2012)

z.B.:
- Verkauf von Apps im Apple Appstore oder Google Play
- Bereitstellung eine Freeware mit einer kostenpflichtigem Update auf eine Pro Version mit erweiterten Features (gilt natürlich auch für Apps)
- Bereitstellung eines Kostenpflichtigen Supports für eine Freeware


----------



## Marco13 (7. Sep 2012)

Ich frage mich, wie viele Leute ein solches Programm downloaden müssen, damit sich das bei 0.5 cent mehr lohnt, als ... auf der Straße jemanden zu fragen, ob er ein bißchen Kleingeld übrig hat. "Das nächste Minecraft", "das nächste Doodlejump" oder "das nächste Angry Birds" kann man wohl nicht _planen_. Ich hatte mal überlegt, einfach einen Paypal-Spenden-Link auf meine Seiten zu packen, aber... es kommt wohl stark auf verschiedene Faktoren an: Wie nützlich ist die angebotene Freeware? Wer will sie haben? Wie viel Konkurrenz gibt es?


----------



## hüteüberhüte (7. Sep 2012)

Ich Frage mich auch, welche Software es (mindestens kostenpflichtig) nicht schon bereits gibt...
[OT]Aber vielleicht bezahlt noch jemand für eine Handy-Taschenlampe ein paar Cent :lol:[/OT]


----------



## Noctarius (8. Sep 2012)

Endymion hat gesagt.:


> Hi, ich wollte mal fragen, ob es möglich ist, mit selbstgeschriebenen Programmen nebenbei Geld zu verdienen. Gibt es Seiten, bei denen man zum Beispiel seine Programme kostenlos zum Download bereitstellen kann, und wo man für jeden Download z.B. 0,5Cent oder so etwas in der Art bekommt? Oder gibt es irgendwelche Möglichkeiten, Werbepanels ins Programm einzubinden, und für jeden Klick auf dieses Panel einen winzigen Betrag zu bekommen? Oder sonst irgendwelche möglichkeiten, kostenlose Software (mehr oder weniger gewinnbringend) zu vermarkten?



Ich bin ja fast sicher, dass es 50 Cent oder 0,5€ aber nicht 0,5 Cent heißen soll.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (8. Sep 2012)

Mit Freeware kannst Du kein Geld verdienen, außer Du hast ein riesiges Framework im Buisinessbereich, für das Du bezahlten Support anbieten kannst. Bei Freeware-Progrämmchen gehen die Leute davon aus, dass es Freibier ist und dass Du bereit bist, ihre Wünsche kostenlos einzuarbeiten. Das erlebe ich selbst alle Nase lang mit den intensiv genutzten Freeware-Programmen auf meiner Homepage. Wenn die Programme oft geladen werden, dann könntest Du auf der Homepage Werbung schalten und vielleicht da ein kleines bisschen Geld bekommen. Das kannst Du Dir aber immer noch überlegen, wenn das Programm erfolgreich werden sollte, was ja oft nicht der Fall ist. Darüber hinaus wäre es denkbar, sofern Du zusätzlichen Text in relevanter Länge auf der Seite hast diese bei VG-Wort anzumelden und ein bisschen Tandiemen zu erhalten.

Alles in allem solltest Du nicht darauf hoffen, über Freeware im Laufe der Jahre einen Betrag zu erwirtschaften, der über die Stromkosten des Rechners beim Entwickeln des Programms hinaus geht.


----------



## gassssst (8. Sep 2012)

Den Beitrag über mir versteh ich nicht. Natürlich kannst du mit Freeware Geld verdienen. Die meisten machen das über Werbung. 

Wenn deine Software allerdings nur eine Reichweite von 10 Leuten hat brauchst du auf keine großen Beträge zu hoffen (aber das ist mit kostenpflichtiger Software ja ebenso).


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (8. Sep 2012)

gassssst hat gesagt.:


> Den Beitrag über mir versteh ich nicht. Natürlich kannst du mit Freeware Geld verdienen. Die meisten machen das über Werbung.



Das kommt darauf an, was Du unter "Geld verdienen" verstehst.


----------



## homer65 (8. Sep 2012)

Habe auch mal versucht auf der MyOggRadio Website Werbung zu schalten, damit wenigstens ein kleiner Teil der Kosten wieder reinkommt.
Es kamen in 6 Monaten ganze 55 Cent zusammen.
Daraufhin habe ich es aufgegeben. Es bringt nichts.


----------



## schlingel (11. Sep 2012)

> Ich hatte mal überlegt, einfach einen Paypal-Spenden-Link auf meine Seiten zu packen


Das bringt weniger als Werbung. Flattr könntest du noch ausprobieren, wer das nutzt flatterd ganz gerne.

Aber es bringt eben nicht viel gratis Produkte herzustellen.


----------



## tuxedo (11. Sep 2012)

Naja. "Kommt drauf an" würde ich sagen.

Ich seh da gerade im "Library" Bereich zwei Möglichkeiten:

1) Duale Lizensierung: OpenSource + Closed Source Lizenz
Die Lib bietest du z.B. in einer freien OpenSource Lizenz an. Firmen stören sich für gewöhnlich an der GPL und bevorzugen eine Lizenz, welche sie nicht zwingt den eigenen Quelltext zu veröffenltichen. Also bietest du neben der GPL Lizenz noch eine kostenpflichtige Lizenz an. 
Dieses Vorgehen hat den Vorteil dass die Open-Source Community auch was davon hat, und du dennoch Geld damit verdienst. Das mache nicht nur ich mit meiner SIMON Lib so. Viele andere machen das auch. Allerdings muss ich sagen: Reich bin ich damit noch nicht geworden. Aber es ist ein nettes Zubrot wenn hin und wieder einer eine Lizenz haben will. Aber SIMON ist halt recht speziell und keine Endanwender-Software...

2) Produkt/Lib kostenlos / Support kostenpflichtig
Du bietest deine Library oder ein ganzes Produkt kostenlos und mit freizügiger Lizenz an. Support und Infomaterial sind kostenpflichtig. Oder aber du machst eine "Premium/Business/Professional" Version die ein klein wenig mehr kann und dann Geld kostet.

Beispiele:

* In-Memory Data Grid - Hazelcast - Home (waren Anfangs glaub nur 2 Mann hinter dem Projekt. Aktuell sinds wohl 5)
* Enterprise open source portal and collaboration software. - Liferay.com
* Community driven open source middleware
* ...

Mit kostenloser Software _kann _man Geld verdienen (zumindest indirekt und auch wenn man keine riesen Firma hinter sich hat). Man muss nur ein passendes Produkt anbieten und den passenden Service leisten können.

- Alex


----------



## darekkay (11. Sep 2012)

Es gibt einen deutschen Blogger, der seine Android App Einnahmen jeden Monat veröffentlicht(e). Er nutzt dabei das übliche Prinzip: werbebasiert (unterschiedliche Anbieter) und gleichzeitig eine kostenpflichtige werbefreie Version. Mit 5 Apps vediente er alleine im Juni über 1300$. Dafür, dass er das nur nebenbei macht, ist es ein schönes Taschengeld.


----------



## tuxedo (11. Sep 2012)

Das ist echt mal interessant... Aber man sollte wohl auch den Arbeitsaufwand bedenken den 5 Anwendungen "nebenher entwicklen und pflegen" so mit sich bringt. Und dann muss man noch das glückliche Händchen haben sich eine einigermaßen gefragte Anwendung ausgedacht zu haben...


----------



## bygones (11. Sep 2012)

darekkay hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt einen deutschen Blogger, der seine Android App Einnahmen jeden Monat veröffentlicht(e). Er nutzt dabei das übliche Prinzip: werbebasiert (unterschiedliche Anbieter) und gleichzeitig eine kostenpflichtige werbefreie Version. Mit 5 Apps vediente er alleine im Juni über 1300$. Dafür, dass er das nur nebenbei macht, ist es ein schönes Taschengeld.


manche kaufen sich ein Lottolos und werden schwupps Millionaer...
solche Vergleiche sind meiner Ansicht nach immer schwach, natuerlich gibt es in der Masse von App entwicklern ein paar die dank guter Ideen gutes Geld machen. Ist aehnlich wie Schauspieler sein - da soll es auch welche geben die Millionen verdienen.



tuxedo hat gesagt.:


> 1) Duale Lizensierung: OpenSource + Closed Source Lizenz
> 2) Produkt/Lib kostenlos / Support kostenpflichtig


in beiden Faellen hat man nicht wirklich Freeware mein ich. Das Geld verdient man ja nicht mit dem freeware programm, sondern mit Zusaetzlichem.


----------



## Marco13 (11. Sep 2012)

schlingel hat gesagt.:


> Das bringt weniger als Werbung. Flattr könntest du noch ausprobieren, wer das nutzt flatterd ganz gerne.



Hm... ich weiß nicht, was man mit Werbung so verdienen könnte, aber ... wenn es um solche "1 cent pro klick"-Dinger geht, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass nicht viel dabei rumkommt (wer klickt schon (absichtlich ) auf einen Werbebanner?), und im speziellen: Selbst wenn 10000 Besucher pro Monat auf eine Seite kommen, und nur jeder 10. Klicken würde, wäre das weniger, als wenn _einer_ der wirklich einen (ggf. sogar monetären) Vorteil von einer Lib hat mal 'nen Hunni springen lassen würde. Abgesehen davon: Ich will sicher keine Werbung auf meiner Seite haben :autsch: 

Flattr sagte mir bisher nichts (abgesehen von dem Button, den man immer sieht ... ich dachte, das wäre genausowas wie die 100 anderen Like, Share, Screw, Repost, und sonstigen Buttons, die da immer rumschwirren), aber es klingt ganz interessant.

[ot]
(Als ich mich eben oben bei "Werbung" vertippt hatte, und da "Werbug" stand, dachte ich, dass das ein Concurrency-Bug sein müßte, der nur in Vollmondnächten auftritt :joke: )
[/ot]


----------



## darekkay (11. Sep 2012)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> manche kaufen sich ein Lottolos und werden schwupps Millionaer...
> solche Vergleiche sind meiner Ansicht nach immer schwach, natuerlich gibt es in der Masse von App entwicklern ein paar die dank guter Ideen gutes Geld machen.


Ist es nicht die Grundvoraussetzung, um überhaupt Geld mit Programmen machen zu können? Wenn entweder die Idee, oder die Umsetzung oder die Vermarktung schlecht sind, so ähnelt die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Erfolg tatsächlich einem Lottolos. Ich wollte nur ein Gegenbeispiel für "man kann mit Freeware kein Geld verdienen" liefern. Eventuell verstehen wir unter "Geld verdienen" etwas anderes. Eine Killer-App a la Angry Birds zu schreiben, gleicht meiner Vorstellung nach einem Durchbruch als Sänger (oder einem Lottogewinn). Eine App zu schreiben, die konstant "etwas" Geld macht, ist schon etwas einfacher (gleicht einem Gelegenheitskünstler, der auf Hochzeiten und Feiern auftritt). Aber auch hierfür braucht man Talent, Initiative und eine gute Idee, die einen von dem Rest unterscheidet. Und selbst dann gibt es keine Garantie für Erfolg - aber das sieht in der gesamten Software- und Künstlerwelt so aus (ob Freeware oder nicht).


----------

